

WebRTC 2-player 2048 on same board with matchmaking - chrischen
http://instapainting.com/2x2048/

======
cscharenberg
I think it would be interesting to have a 2048 variant where every player
starts with same board and after every move, the same random next piece is
given to all the people who made that move. The server would track over time
how many people have made a series of identical moves to you. This wouldn't be
synchronous but accumulated over time as a history of moves in a given
situation is stored.

Starting board: 103,044 players have made identical moves

After 1st move: 70,333 players have made identical moves

After 2nd move: 18,231 players have made identical moves

...

After 7th move: 3 players have made identical moves

After 8th move: You are unique - no other player has made the same 8 moves as
you.

All kinds of neat data could be generated and turned into illustration of the
branching over time and where each particular set of moves ends.

------
chrischen
Matchmaking is a bit slow, but two player competitive works fine. Basically
you go head to head on the same board, Red vs Blue. Your goal is to merge as
many of the opponent's tiles.

Whoever gets to 2048 first wins, or if no moves are left, whoever has the most
points (added up value of all tiles on the board).

------
ariwilson
Love it! Got the whole office involved in our game.

------
toddsampson
Two player should have a bigger board. 32768 anyone?

~~~
chrischen
You can merge your opponent's tiles. We tested it with a 6x6 and it just makes
the game take too long.

------
eudox
Wait, who is blue and who is red?

~~~
chrischen
If you can move when it says ____ color, then you're that color.

------
mihaialin
that's pretty nice. :))

